# 960 Carburetor adjustment woes



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Last fall my engine sucked in the throttle plate, lodging it in the #4 intake valve. Trying to get it back under control, I cranked on the fuel mix screws -- of course that didn't help.

I have since redone the head gasket job, lapped the valve that caught the throttle plate, installed a new throttle plate with lock-tite ... and am trying to start up the engine. I got some starting carb settings at http://www.myfordtractors.com/carburetor.shtml and the engine will now fire a couple times when I crank it. I've verified spark at all 4 cylinders.

But I can't actually get it to start up. I put a video of it at [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltZhzfKbnGY[/ame]

Can anyone give some ideas about what to try next?

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For starters, try 1-1/2 turns from bottom on the main jet, and 1 turn from bottom on the idle jet. 

Tow start it. Put it in 3rd gear, clutch depressed, tow to get it rolling, let out the clutch, and keep pulling it till it starts. 

Have you made any major adjustments to the distributor?


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. I'll have to drag the loader out of the way for the pull-start, but I think I can do that.


----------

